# Elmo The Biker Dude!



## Dagwood56 (Aug 20, 2009)

I was so glad I had my Canon P&S with me on the Monday errand run. I came out of the local country store and saw this!


----------



## boogschd (Aug 21, 2009)

thats nothing

checkout doraemon the drifter 




















lol j/k

funny shot


----------

